# OEM Rear View Camera install in a 2009 CC Sport DIY



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

My turn to give back to the community. Recently I finished the installation of the factory RVC complete with the sexy flip up badge. I have the latest camera control module so I do get guidance lines!!

At any rate...it was a big job and I have seen folks asking all sorts of questions about this kind of install so I did this little write up to help those along who want to add this great option to their ride. Well it's a 40 page list of what you need and how to install it.

Online Version is HERE

Direct Download is HERE

I warn you...it is a big job and a detailed write up. I hope it helps at least one person out there.

Enjoy!


----------



## liquidonline (Jun 24, 2002)

Wow.

Well done sir.


----------



## idesi1 (Sep 2, 2011)

liquidonline said:


> Wow.
> 
> Well done sir.


^ copy that

Man owesome writeup, its better than any...


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

Impressive!! :thumbup:


----------



## booranshow (Jan 15, 2012)

:thumbup: This install might take a minute or two :beer:


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

Great write up. Not sure I'd wanna tackle that job. Parking sensors will have to suffice for now. 
I have the 09 Lux, and as far as I know it was the high end of options for the year( not sure if the V6 model had any more options did it?) I would have figured it would have come with the camera.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

Nice write up!


----------



## jw7382 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hat down & I salute you. Sir!


----------



## TheDoc46 (Feb 12, 2012)

CC Rider said:


> Parking sensors will have to suffice for now.


Yikes, turning my head around everytime I reverse will have to suffice, more like.


----------



## jiangleo (May 21, 2012)

Thank you. That is really helpful!eace:


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

Would something like this work with RNS-315? 

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/2008-2011-Vo...2558?pt=US_Relays_Sensors&hash=item3f03e1643e 

Very cheap and fits the license plate hole. 


I realize this is not the way you did it which was all OEM. This is cheap though I just wonder if it can be hooked up to the RNS-315 somehow....


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

That kit looks like it uses RCA video in to the unit. There would be no way with that unit to get data onto the CANBUS to tell the NAV unit to display video. I also do not see an RCA input on rear of the RNS315 which I have found. Dunno how that video conversion would be made to get video into the unit.

I would save your money and talk to Peteski on here about a flip out OEM. I understand his guys have made some mods to the harness he has which makes it completely plug and play and you should not need to add the wires which I did for power and the trunk latches.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

piperpilot964 said:


> That kit looks like it uses RCA video in to the unit. There would be no way with that unit to get data onto the CANBUS to tell the NAV unit to display video. I also do not see an RCA input on rear of the RNS315 which I have found. Dunno how that video conversion would be made to get video into the unit.
> 
> I would save your money and talk to Peteski on here about a flip out OEM. I understand his guys have made some mods to the harness he has which makes it completely plug and play and you should not need to add the wires which I did for power and the trunk latches.


Thank you for your reply.


----------



## Augsburger (Oct 11, 2012)

*Rear View Cameras*

The camera selection is just the beginning. I installed a great set-up on my CC. I do not like the flip out emblem cam. I used a licence lamp camera similar to what you were looking at. The best 315/510 kit that I found is at www.echomaster.com/vwsolutions. It comes with the camera, wiring and image processing module. It's about 300.00 for the kit. The Dealer charged me 195.00 to install and program.


----------



## giecsar (Dec 18, 2012)

Sorry to revive this old thread, but I tried the coding you suggested in the guide (0000021) and it throws me an error, it says "out of range".
Are you sure that' the correct coding?


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

Sorry for slow reply....i come and go here....that code is likely specific to a rev and model number of the controller....


----------



## mihai.ioan (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks a lot! You are a live saviour!


----------



## NukeCCPassat (May 21, 2014)

*Can't find*

Hi there

I have 2009 Passat CC 3.0 V6 with a factory installed rear view camera.(with a badge that used to flip :banghead

My camera works fine when the reverse gear is engaged, however the flip badge is stuck in the flipped position. It doesn't flip back to the normal position when not using the camera.

I asked one of the VW service outlets to give me a quote and it came close to $1,500. They recommended to install a new camera. Not convinced.

The link that you have provided doesnt seem to work  .

Could you please help out ?

Cheers

NukeCCpassat


----------



## Soal1 (Jul 30, 2014)

*Link doesn't work*

I know this is an old post, but the link doesn't work. Is there an updated one for install instructions. I'm trying to install my RVC on a 2011 CC. Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks

T


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Here you go.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5953672-2013-RVC-Retrofit&p=80812210&viewfull=1#post80812210


----------



## Soal1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks man!! I can't wait.


----------



## CCLUX (Aug 21, 2014)

piperpilot964 said:


> My turn to give back to the community. Recently I finished the installation of the factory RVC complete with the sexy flip up badge. I have the latest camera control module so I do get guidance lines!!
> 
> At any rate...it was a big job and I have seen folks asking all sorts of questions about this kind of install so I did this little write up to help those along who want to add this great option to their ride. Well it's a 40 page list of what you need and how to install it.
> 
> ...



Anyone have a mirror?


----------



## BoraSport (Aug 22, 2000)

Found a mirror of the original instructions here: http://sniiki.net/0000/2009_CC_OEM_Rear_View_Camera_Install.pdf


----------



## bandyboss (Aug 12, 2016)

*AV input RNS 510*

Hello, 

I know that is a very long time ago, what you wrote about AV input in RNS 510. But I would like to ask you for your help. Could you send me information how I can activation AV input? Have to I change FW in RNS 510 or do something other for support this funkcion. Could you active the links what you gave to forum.

Many thanks for your reply to my email - [email protected]


with best regards from Czech republik 

Andrej :wave:


----------



## Bonez5219 (Oct 28, 2014)

DarthBajan said:


> Here you go.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5953672-2013-RVC-Retrofit&p=80812210&viewfull=1#post80812210


Just scroll up my Czech brother...:facepalm:


----------

